# How to make a patch respond to CC 11



## Moustache (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi,

Most of my patches respond to CC 11 as a volume control. But, unfortunately some patches don´t. Is this easy to fix for a guy with limited programming skills?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 11, 2010)

Not hard to do.

1. Enter the Edit mode (click on the wrench icon)

2. Locate "Amplifier" section (it it below "Source" and "Group FX".

3. Click on "Edit All Groups" first!

4. Right-click the Volume control, and select External Sources->MIDI CC

5. The "Mod" tab will open, and you will see a strip which says MIDI CC on it.

6. Set the first box to 11, second should remain at 0. The slider should be at maximum. Add some small value to LAG to smooth out the controller response. 50 sounds reasonable

7. You can further shape the modulation response by a curve, which you get by pressing the button to the left of "Invert", and clicking on "Active".


----------



## Moustache (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh, it´s that easy...i´m such a noob when it comes to tweaking stuff. Have to learn more about Kontakt!

Thanks, EvilDragon!


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Blake for helping to clear this up.

2 questions if I may,

If you do add an Amplifier Modulator via EDIT ALL GROUPS, do you still keep the relative balance of groups with different values? Or do you need to add the modulator separately?

If you add the cc11 modulator to the physical knob, do you retain the relative level differences?

Thanks,

Mr. A.


----------



## Tod (Jul 22, 2010)

> If you do add an Amplifier Modulator via EDIT ALL GROUPS, do you still keep the relative balance of groups with different values? Or do you need to add the modulator separately?



Yes, based on my experience with K2, the modulation is totally separate from the main amplifier volume (volume knob). I think you can safely select all groups and add a cc11 (or what ever) modulation without affecting any of the goups main amplifier settings.



> If you add the cc11 modulator to the physical knob, do you retain the relative level differences?



No, not if you have "All Groups" selected. Also selecting just one or a few of the groups, the relationship with the other groups will change. This can be especially important if you have release tails that are set at different levels. Of course if all the groups Mian Volumes are all set the same then it probably won't matter. Personally I see no need to put a controller on the Amplifier knob except under certian conditions.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 23, 2010)

CC11 (Expression) acts like a relative adjustment to CC7 (Volume).

So, if your CC7 is set to 96, CC11 will taper from 0 to 96 in 128 steps it has. If your CC7 is 48, CC11 will taper from 0 to 48 in 128 steps, etc.


Also, if you have your Volume knob (in the Amplifier section) already modulated by velocity and/or amplifier envelope, the relative levels between those groups will be retained.


----------

